# تحلية الماء ... بأستخدام nanofiltration membranes



## الماستر (27 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ,,,,,

أخواني الاعزاء ارجوا المساعده في ايجاد المعلومات الكافية حول عملية تحلية الماء مع الطرق ...
حيث هذا سوف يكون مشروع التخرجي ,, والسوبر فايزر ارسل لي paper سوف يدور بحثي عليه ان شاء الله ... 
سؤالي ,,, 



الرجاء كل من لدية خبرة ومعلومات لايبخل علي ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير

الرابط في الاسفل

http://www.zshare.net/download/17717732255154a7/


----------



## Critic (8 مارس 2011)

My friend - there is nothing called desalination with nano-filtration. This is misconception.

So don't waste your energy on this issue.

Simply because nano membranes remove tri and divalent ions like Ca, Mg, SO4. But the bulk of your TDS is NaCl, which passes easily through the membranes, so you end up with roughly 20% removal of TDS. Not enough for any serious desalination project.

There are certain specific applications where you can use Nano membranes, but won't go through the details so you don't get confused..


----------

